# help please.



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Walk away. This would be a major headache.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I definitely agree. To get them out of a block wall sounds like a very difficult job. I know its hard, but I just walked away from a hive in someone's wall.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Nawww...sounds like wayyyy too much headache for some bees. He's had to have known they were there for awhile and betcha he's had a qoute on removing them and thought this was a way to avoid it.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

It doesn't have to be too bad. Ask him to hire a mason to help you. Put a suit on the mason. Depending on how entrenched the bees are, he might be able to remove 1 block and get access for you. He's going to need to fix it anyway.


----------



## Joeinthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a feeling that that would be the general consensus. I just wish I could help!! survivor bees genetics would be great in my apiary..

Home owner stated he did not have the $$ to spend to pay any one. myself included. "freebees aren't free"


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Joeinthehills.... Send me an e-mail, cchog[email protected] and i will send you a 12 page guide to trapping bees that has photos of trapouts in progress. 

Unless you are a great distance from the bees, this could be a piece of cake. With only 2 entrances/exits would make it simple to funnel them into the trap.

Ask him to wait until Spring and you can likely get 2 to 4 colonies from this colony.

In the meantime, use the advanced search, above right, and read about trapouts, especially the info on how to get the queen in a trapout.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I concur with Cleo.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree that this sounds like the perfect opportunity to perform a trap-out. I've always wanted to do one but have not had the situation arise for me. That makes me jealous that you have the opportunity instead of me! I would say don't pass on these bees, contact Cleo and get the write-up he has offered and do the trap-out. In your location, you may not even need to wait until spring.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you're not comfortable doing the job, maybe another local beekeeper would be interested. 
I refer all my removals to a couple different guys.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with Cleo. A trapout should shine in this case.


----------



## Joeinthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

A big thanks to Cleo, for the info on the trap out. I have decided to go ahead and give it a shot. I will keep you posted.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, thanks for the guide Cleo. I hope you are successful, Joeinthehills.


----------

